# 200 20v no start...code 2113 (Hall Sender)...round 3!!!



## Stan the Audi Man (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Everyone:

I am coming to my wits end and would appreciate any advise.:banghead:

My 91 200 20v turns over, but does not start. The only fault code is "2113" (I guess it could be worse.)

I performed the following tests based on the Bentley's with the following results:

Test Light
Anyway, I used my goofy test light and while the Hall Sender harness was connected to the Hall sender, I pulled back the rubber and connected the test light to the ground brown wire (wire #1) and the middle wire (#2) and the test light did flicker while cranking the engine. However, when I connected the light to wires #2 and #3 there light did not flicker. Is it supposed to flicker with a test light on 2 and 3 pins at the Hall Sender?

I then went to the ECU harness to see if I got a reading at the ECU and I connected the test light to the harness at position 8 and position 19 and nothing happened during cranking.

Continuity 
I rechecked the continuity for all 3 wires of the Hall Sender Harness and the ECU Harness and they each checked out.

Voltage 
I rechecked the voltage at the Hall Sender Harness (unplugged) and while cranking I got 4.5 volts at 1 and 3 pins, which is within spec.

However, I only got 0.3 volts at pins 2 and 3. WTF???

ECU
I was fortunate enough to have Pit test his 200 20v ECU in my 20v and vice versa. His car started right up with my ECU plugged in, and my car would not start even when plugging in his ECU.

Yeah. 8-\

Frustration is setting in.

Any thoughts.

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## 100Proof (Aug 25, 2010)

I would try throwing a distributor in it


----------

